# Explain me Star Jones...



## Willa (Jun 29, 2006)

Hello my friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I never really watched The View, and the only thing I know about Star Jones, is that people call her Starzilla, she lost a lot of weight and did some Payless adds...

I was wondering what is the story about her??


----------



## Willa (Jun 30, 2006)

Nobody?


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

she started way back on the view 9 years ago, and it wasn't so bad.
When she became engaged to big gay al, she basically pimped her wedding out for free stuff. I doubt they paid for anything for her wedding, as everything was gifted in exchange for publicity. People (gossip blogs really) got sick of hearing about it, and got sick of seeing her around, especially on her payless commercials.
Add in that she won't disclose how she lost so much weight (she was HUUUUUGE before whatever she used)  and that she is very offputting in her mannerisms and it's just a trainwreck.
Throw in pissing Barbara Walters off on top of all of that, and yeah. It's a media frenzy.


----------



## Willa (Jun 30, 2006)

Great, I get the idea now


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

You should go to youtube.com and search for the video where she gets clocked by the football.
GOOD times.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_You should go to youtube.com and search for the video where she gets clocked by the football.
GOOD times._

 

LOL im going to view it now... lol i need a good laugh.  omg im laughing just at the though of it. buwhahahahahaha


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

ah, here it is. LOVE LOVE LOVE it. 

I'm so mean. I'm so going to hell.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_ah, here it is. LOVE LOVE LOVE it. 

I'm so mean. I'm so going to hell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It looks like she hits it with her hands lol.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 30, 2006)

dude, WHO in their right mind pisses barbara walters off ON PURPOSE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  especially when u work in the entertainment industry! i can't STAND star anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm SO glad she's gone. now if the would only remove elizabeth, i'd be a happy woman!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicky88* 
_It looks like she hits it with her hands lol._

 
I know, but she's all 'he knocked me OUT!'...so  you KNOW it was funny. I SO wish I'd been there.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 30, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh... that was so funny.. omg omg... now im searching for all the videos on Star Jones lol.... Love the one when she calls in to the view and is on speaker phone when  Joy passes  the note. and cuts her off.  Omg i just about died laughing


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_dude, WHO in their right mind pisses barbara walters off ON PURPOSE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  especially when u work in the entertainment industry! i can't STAND star anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm SO glad she's gone. now if the would only remove elizabeth, i'd be a happy woman! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It'snot like she doesn't have a career to fall back on, she IS an atty.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 30, 2006)

Snap......Barbra Walters busted Star Jones out. Buwhahahahaha
she didnt leave b/c she didnt want to be there... ABC wasnt going to renew her contract.  oh well Lifes a Bizzle.  LOL


----------



## mac_goddess (Jun 30, 2006)

I think Star is a drama whore, and I detest those types.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_Snap......Barbra Walters busted Star Jones out. Buwhahahahaha
she didnt leave b/c she didnt want to be there... ABC wasnt going to renew her contract.  oh well Lifes a Bizzle.  LOL_

 
True, but I don't think they should have made it sound quite like they did. 
To say she was fired is correct, and really, who likes being fired from a job??


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_It's not like she doesn't have a career to fall back on, she IS an atty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

exactly! i mean, they were handling it gracefully until she started the drama on tuesday by making her announcement without them even knowing. she obviously wanted to catch them off guard and did so.. i can't stand that woman!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

I hate the whole show, honestly.


----------



## lackofcolor (Jun 30, 2006)

I am not a fan of it, and I never watch the show unless I am up and nothing else is on but I like Elizabeth!  I was a fan of her's when she was on survivor.
Star is just annoying though, especially the whole not paying for her wedding to do product placement on the show for it.
And sooner or later al needs to come out of the closest!!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 30, 2006)

^ well, i've only watched a few episodes, cos i love barbara walters, and meredith viera cracks me up.. star just always came across SOOO full of herself especially after she married gay al and just got out of control after her "miraculous"  weight loss aka gastric bypass... whatEVER!


----------



## mac_goddess (Jun 30, 2006)

I love Meredith, and I think The Today Show fits her far better.


----------



## likeomgsteffduh (Jun 30, 2006)

Star Jones wears fur....gross.

Anyone seen the PETA ad picking on her?? LOL


----------



## Willa (Jun 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *likeomgsteffduh* 
_Star Jones wears fur....gross.

Anyone seen the PETA ad picking on her?? LOL_

 
Hoo.... so heres another reason why I shouldn't like her 

Tksss tkssss animal killer


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 30, 2006)

^ yeah REALLY!!!!


----------

